# Shadowcast 17 with 30 ETEC Prop advice



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I find myself here again asking for advice on a prop. You guys steered me in the right direction when I needed a prop for my 30 Tohatsu years ago on my first Copperhead. 


The skiff is an Ankona Shadowcast 17 (NO TUNNEL)
Right now I am spinning the factory etec aluminum prop that I believe is a 12 pitch. I will get exact numbers tomorrow. 

Currently, I am seeing better speeds, and better riding with more weight in the skiff. If there is three on board, the skiff runs 28MPH, with zero porpoising. If I run me and a passenger, it will porpoise slightly at times, depending on current. My thoughts are that a better suited prop will get rid of the porpoising completely and give me better speed, as it acts similar to my Copperhead did before I propped it. I have the motor mounted on the lowest setting, as it was porpoising really bad when I had it at the highest setting. Before I put this motor on the skiff, I was running a 25hp yamaha two stroke with a beat up stock prop. the skiff ran 29.9 MPH with zero porpoising. The reason for the change was that the Yamaha left me stranded at least once a week. This new outboard does push 5 more HP, but it weighs about 80lbs more, and the addition of a battery I'm sure plays a big role. All this new extra weight is on the stern of the skiff. 


Any suggestions? 

Anyone familiar with ETEC's line of small outboard props?

Thanks!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Your stock prop should be a 12 pitch. Most people are going to tell you to try a Powertech SRA3 or SRA4. I would think going down to an 11 pitch might give you a little more stern lift and help porpoising? 

Trim tabs don't help? Of course those are going to scrub some top speed off. 

I think PT will let you try out props as long as you don't ding them up.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

paint it black said:


> I find myself here again asking for advice on a prop. You guys steered me in the right direction when I needed a prop for my 30 Tohatsu years ago on my first Copperhead.
> 
> 
> The skiff is an Ankona Shadowcast 17 (NO TUNNEL)
> ...


thought about moving that battery up front?


----------

